# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Even voorstellen

## cathmaber

Ik krijg al een poosje mails van het Nationaal Gezondheids Forum. Heb heel veel interesse en veel artikelen zijn interessant, zowel voor mijzelf als voor familie en vrienden/vriendinnen. Heb zelf last van reuma mede daardoor en in december een ernstige voetbreuk opgelopen. Mag nu, na bijna vier maanden, weer oefenen met lopen. Dat is feest. Ik ga de tijd die ik heb besteden aan het leren beter omgaan met de computer. En tijd besteden aan onderwerpen om gezonder te leven en beter te worden.

----------


## Janneke

Welkom op het Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!  :Smile: 

Hopelijk gaat het lopen steeds beter!

----------

